# eBay ?



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys 
I have a million and one things that I would normally sell in eBay if I was in the UK but can't out here .... Is the anything similar I can use ? I know there is flee Market etc but some of the things are worth quite a lot & not sure how much I would get ???
Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Dubizzle is probably as close as there is here.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

souq.com is actually quite a lot closer.............


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Even you can use ebay and shipping cost will be on the buyer, I found so many people selling their stuff on ebay from UAE


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Dubizzle is probably as close as there is here.


And unlike ebay there are no charges what so ever with Dubbizle. I've used them several times .... they are very good !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Souk.com I've sold fridge and washing machine on there very quickly and they were collected. It's the same idea as Ebay but people don't quite get the concept of bidding, so be prepared for lots of calls asking what's your best price.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

souq.com have removed bidding as of this year from what I recall, it's now just buy and sell.


----------

